# Bonita



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

How do you prepare a bonita to cook and what's the best way to cook it?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *First Catch (1/6/2008)*How do you prepare a bonita to cook and what's the best way to cook it?


you don't...oke


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Best eatin' ones are the 5-6 lbrs. You get a shark rig, chunk him out whole and just wait fer the clicker to go off...The real big uns are best when you cut em in half and chunk him out there following the aforemention procedure.... Seriously they are a BLOODY fish but I have heard Asian folks eat them...Catch em, freeze em, and sell them on here!:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

See this post called "preparing bonita". oke http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic43482-2-1.aspx


----------

